
How America Went Haywire - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/how-america-lost-its-mind/534231/?utm_source=feed&amp;single_page=true
======
meric
Many interesting points -

But I want to note - If 10-15 years ago a person said the government records
all data going through the internet, that person would be labeled a
_conspiracy theorist_. While technically correct to use this label for this
person, I think the emotions associated with the term are not entirely
warranted.

